# instalacion oracle xe 10g

## Theasker

Estoy intentando instalar esto desde hace mas de una semana y no hay manera. Con el 11g sin problemas pero con este nada.

Buscando y buscando he conseguido el rpm para instalarlo y un ebuild en este overlay pero después de instalarlo me dice:

```
 * The Oracle 10g Express Edition Database has been installed.

 * 

 * You have to run

 *   ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-db/oracle-xe-10.2.0.1_p1/oracle-xe-10.2.0.1_p1.ebuild config

 * to adjust kernel parameters and

 *   /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/oracle_configure.sh

 * to configure oracle-xe before first use!
```

pero al hacer la configuración con oracle_configure.sh me tira un montón de errores:

```

# /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/oracle_configure.sh

Oracle Database 10g Express Edition Configuration

-------------------------------------------------

This will configure on-boot properties of Oracle Database 10g Express

Edition.  The following questions will determine whether the database should

be starting upon system boot, the ports it will use, and the passwords that

will be used for database accounts.  Press <Enter> to accept the defaults.

Ctrl-C will abort.

Specify the HTTP port that will be used for HTML DB [8080]:

Specify a port that will be used for the database listener [1521]:

Port 1521 appears to be in use by another application. Please specify a different port.

Specify a port that will be used for the database listener [1521]:1522

Specify a password to be used for database accounts.  Note that the same

password will be used for SYS, SYSTEM and FLOWS_020100.  Oracle recommends

the use of different passwords for each database account.  This can be done

after initial configuration:

Confirm the password:

Configuring Database...

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0641: "EXECUTE" requires connection to server

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0641: "EXECUTE" requires connection to server

SP2-0640: Not connected

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0641: "EXECUTE" requires connection to server

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

SP2-0640: Not connected

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0306: Invalid option.

Usage: CONN[ECT] [logon] [AS {SYSDBA|SYSOPER}]

where <logon>  ::= <username>[/<password>][@<connect_identifier>] | /

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0306: Invalid option.

Usage: CONN[ECT] [logon] [AS {SYSDBA|SYSOPER}]

where <logon>  ::= <username>[/<password>][@<connect_identifier>] | /

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0306: Invalid option.

Usage: CONN[ECT] [logon] [AS {SYSDBA|SYSOPER}]

where <logon>  ::= <username>[/<password>][@<connect_identifier>] | /

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0306: Invalid option.

Usage: CONN[ECT] [logon] [AS {SYSDBA|SYSOPER}]

where <logon>  ::= <username>[/<password>][@<connect_identifier>] | /

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

SP2-0306: Invalid option.

Usage: CONN[ECT] [logon] [AS {SYSDBA|SYSOPER}]

where <logon>  ::= <username>[/<password>][@<connect_identifier>] | /

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR:

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

oracleXE: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ORA-12547: TNS:lost contact

Done.

To start oracle-xe, run:

/etc/init.d/oracle-xe start

and point your Browser to:

http://localhost:8080/apex/

Log in using username system and the password you supplied...

```

También he probado con el ebuild que hay aqui

a ver si alguien lo ha conseguido o ... me podéis echar un cable.

Gracias anticipadas a tod@s

----------

## Arctic

Te faltan las dependencias ,por eso no te deja continuar.

Para solucionarlo solo basta con que leas las exigencias del paquete que estas instalando y las instales con portage (seguramente estarán dentro del arbol) ,sino las encuentras googleas con cada librería que te esta dando error y te dirá de que paquete depende.

Salu2

----------

## Theasker

todos los errores son por libio, pero he hecho un revdep y detecta las librerías rotas de la instalación de oracle pero dice que no puede asociarlas con ninguna de las instaladas.

----------

## gringo

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> todos los errores son por libio, pero he hecho un revdep y detecta las librerías rotas de la instalación de oracle pero dice que no puede asociarlas con ninguna de las instaladas.

 

... porque estás ejecutando un paquete binario que fue compilado usando una serie de librerías, al no encontrarlas el programa informa de que no encuentra esas dependencias.

El único warning que veo es sobre libaio, en portage hay varias versiones disponibles, prueba con la mas vieja disponible e igual cuela.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

¿y ... no me cargaré nada al hacer un downgrade de esa librería?, de todas formas lo intentaré a ver si me funciona.

Una vez más de tantas, gracias por tu ayuda e interés Gringo  :Smile: , lo pruebo esta noche en casa y .... cuento los resultados

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿y ... no me cargaré nada al hacer un downgrade de esa librería?

 

equery te dirá que paquetes dependen de esa librería, en mi sistema actual solo qemu depende de libaio asi que *supongo* que no harás un gran estropicio si instalas una versión inferior.

suerte y saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Theasker

He eliminado los paquetes que dependían de esa librería hasta poder eliminarla, pero al intentar instalarla hay un bloqueo con man-pages

```
# emerge -va =dev-libs/libaio-0.3.107

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libaio-0.3.107  51 kB

[blocks B      ] <dev-libs/libaio-0.3.109-r2 ("<dev-libs/libaio-0.3.109-r2" is blocking sys-apps/man-pages-3.42)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 51 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/libaio-0.3.107::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/libaio-0.3.107

  (sys-apps/man-pages-3.42::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/man-pages required by @system

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

¿Y si lo instalase con configure, make, make install para la versión que necesita oracle-xe 10g?, ya se que es una chapucería para gentoo, pero ... ¿habría algún problema? ¿luego para desinstalarlo ... dejaría basura?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pero al intentar instalarla hay un bloqueo con man-pages

 

yo de ti primero miraría que versión necesita este software extactamente, no vaya a ser que trabajes para nada.

Si luego de verdad necesitas esta versión, supongo que con instalar otra versión inferior de man-pages llegará.

 *Quote:*   

> Y si lo instalase con configure, make, make install para la versión que necesita oracle-xe 10g?

 

si es un paquete binario es irrelevante porque no se compila ni se enlaza nada, se instalan binarios, algún script y poco mas. 

 *Quote:*   

>  ¿habría algún problema? ¿luego para desinstalarlo ... dejaría basura?

 

puedes tener problemas si el paquete instala algo mas que binarios propios del paquete (que no parece el caso).

Si p.ej. te instala alguna libreria y te machaca la que tu tienes en el sistema pues puedes liarla. 

Para desinstalar, realmente depende del software que use el paquete pero normalmente hay un make uninstall o similar. Si no hay algo obvio mira en el paquete del software, normalmente hay un archivo INSTALL o README con mas detalles.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

 *Quote:*   

> yo de ti primero miraría que versión necesita este software extactamente, no vaya a ser que trabajes para nada.
> 
> Si luego de verdad necesitas esta versión, supongo que con instalar otra versión inferior de man-pages llegará.
> 
> 

 

La versión requerida de libaio sengún esta página es la 107, pero según la wiki de gentoo es la 96, por lo que intentaré instalar la versión más baja que haya en el portage haciendo un downgrade de man-pages.

Al hacer la limpia de qemu, y gparted que usaban la librería, ha desaparecido de mi sistema. Entonces, ¿porqué me la bloquea man-pages si no la instala?

Si no la tengo ya instalada en mi sistema, ¿podría instalarla sin problemas desde un binario rpm? y .... si lo hiciera así, ¿habría problemas si instalara después algún paquete como otra vez gparted?

Saludicos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> La versión requerida de libaio sengún esta página es la 107, pero según la wiki de gentoo es la 96, por lo que intentaré instalar la versión más baja que haya en el portage haciendo un downgrade de man-pages. 

 

el primer enlace es del 2011 y el segundo del 2008, asi que yo me guiaria por el primero.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿porqué me la bloquea man-pages si no la instala? 

 

porque le estás diciendo que instale una versión concreta de libaio:

```
emerge -va =dev-libs/libaio-0.3.107 
```

 *Quote:*   

> ¿podría instalarla sin problemas desde un binario rpm?

 

por poder, desde luego que puedes, rpm está disponible para gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿habría problemas si instalara después algún paquete como otra vez gparted? 

 

probablemente, pero es lógico que asi sea si usas 2 gestores de software que no saben de la existencia el uno del otro.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

He conseguido instalar la versión 107 pero sigue dando los mismos fallos de libaio, por lo que intentaré instalar el rpm para saber si realmente es la versión el problema y si es eso buscaré un ebuild de esa versión de libaio.

----------

